# jd electric snowblower lift stuck up position



## dmausti2004 (Jan 16, 2020)

Electric lift for JD 44 1n snowblower is stuck in the up position, relay is clicking but the lift will not come down!
Anyone else have this problem? Not sure what to do!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF dmausti2004

If you don't get a good response here you might try MTF. I'm guessing you're talking about a lawn tractor with a front blower. https://www.mytractorforum.com/forums/lawn-and-garden-tractor-accessories.78/
The tractor model and blower model numbers would be helpful along with the numbers for the electric lift if it's a retrofit or replacement for a manual lift.
Do you have a wiring diagram for the lift ? Is there only one relay or are there two ?

Here is the wiring for a chute deflector motor. 

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

Test, Don't guess.....You'll need a test lite, or preferably a voltmeter. Then access the connections for the lift motor..... Check in again when you get that far.


GLuck, Jay


----------



## dmausti2004 (Jan 16, 2020)

*Blower stuck in up position*

I had a chance to look at my snowblower today, 44In. mounted on a JD D130, I installed an electric
lift kit 3 years ago and have never had a problem until this year. As stated, the lift would stick in the up position
and either horsing around with the blower unit and repeated ,ly hitting the toggle it would come down and this could take up to an hour!
Not what you need to have happenatn any time! Anyway,today I pulled the actual lift unit off the machine and I cycled it many, many times
and not once did it hang up. At the end of the piston travel the area where the bolt goes through would just go into a spin mode and that is where 
it hangs up and will not go down.If the piston does not bottom out on the travel it will not do this. This leads me to believe I need to do some adjustment with the blower to make sure the piston does not bottom out.and not come b ack down. Can't figure it out, as the unit was mounted this fall with the exact settings
previously used with no issues. Will get back at it in the morning and see whaT I can do! Thanks for the responses!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Good luck! I hope you can get it sorted out before the storm gets here.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Let us know what you find out.

.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

DM, I just saw where you posted about your find. Now I'm familiar with what you have. I thought you were speaking of the chute flap motor. Anyways, it sounds as if the 'Stop' busted inside the linear actuator. I've always thought they were undersized for the weight they had to carry, even through the rock shaft. But if you can get the linear actuator apart, you should see a screw shaft that goes thru a bronze(?) nut anchor point. Many times, there will be a roll pin thru the screw shaft, providing a 'Stop' .... It sounds as if the roll pin busted, allowing the screw shaft to disengage the fixed nut, in the up position. And continual use, will sometimes get the screw to engage the fixed nut and let the blower come down. Either way, the linear actuator has to come out. And good to keep a spare, as you found out.


GLuck, Jay


----------

